# best wood for smoking a standing rib roast



## xentrik1 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've look at alot of the standing rib roast recipes and cooks on here and it seems there's no consensus. I've see a couple pecans, hickory, peach and cherry.  I wanted to start a thread to see which one might be the most popular.  Thanks for any opinions


----------



## timberjet (Dec 13, 2012)

apple is my go to for everything. most forgiving smoke flavor period.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 13, 2012)

I like hickory and cherry best for beef. But I do mix it up every once and a while and add other flavors.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2012)

I have used Hickory and a 1/3 each blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry Pellets in my AMNPS...http://www.amazenproducts.com, has been my GoTo the last 9 months. I personally like some Mesquite but wife can't stand the Smell so I have not had Mesquite smoked beef in 20 years. Peach and Pecan is popular too...JJ


----------



## xentrik1 (Dec 13, 2012)

LOL, my wife is the same way.  She actually hates the smell of all of them but at least likes the taste of everything but mesquite


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2012)

That Pellet blend from Todd, smells Awesome! My family would complain about the smell of Hickory but no aggravation since I switched to the Pitmasters Choice pellets...JJ


----------



## ravenclan (Dec 13, 2012)

I like hickory and apple blend , the apple is sweet and the hickory gives it the smokey taste my wife and I like. I do a half and half mix of the wood , but you have to be careful not to over smoke the meat !


----------



## pkerchef (Dec 14, 2012)

I use Red oak or hickory but they are plentiful here and i got a good deal worked out with my wood guy. He just unloaded a truck load of of red oak at my place for free. I have got to cook him some ribs or smoke him a brisket ! Pkerchef


----------

